# More Toys and items !!!!!!!!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A new picture of some of the toys and items that have recently arrived.
Judy is so thrilled with all she is receiving.
We have a couple of rescue stories to share with you all. I am waiting for picture of two little girl's and will then share them with you all.
One of the girls our Deb helped get out of "jail" and Judy is picking her up from Deb today and will be the foster for her. 
It never seems to slow down for the Maltese needing help in the so.California area. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> A new picture of some of the toys and items that have recently arrived.
> Judy is so thrilled with all she is receiving.
> We have a couple of rescue stories to share with you all. I am waiting for picture of two little girl's and will then share them with you all.
> One of the girls our Deb helped get out of "jail" and Judy is picking her up from Deb today and will be the foster for her.
> ...


 
Bless these precious babies and the angels who rescue them.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

OOPs, forgot the picture. LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> OOPs, forgot the picture. LOL


Oh my goodness, Edie, I think another toy box is needed  xoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so gald my box made it and from the looks of some of the posts theres more to come.:thumbsup:

I love when SM comes together and helps make a difference. I wish I could do more and I know thats the same feelings we all have. 

Edie, you guys are great for all the work you do. You take a heartbreaking situation and make it better. :wub: It takes special people to do that.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

njdrake said:


> I'm so gald my box made it and from the looks of some of the posts theres more to come.:thumbsup:
> 
> I love when SM comes together and helps make a difference. I wish I could do more and I know thats the same feelings we all have.
> 
> Edie, you guys are great for all the work you do. You take a heartbreaking situation and make it better. :wub: It takes special people to do that.


 
:aktion033::aktion033: Dear heaven we only see about half of what they go through. I can't imagine walking in to deplorable shelters, like the do, and keeping my compsure aka keeping my mouth shut. Bless them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing! and so touching. Thanks Edie for sharing this great news. We love you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I look forward to more of the AMA rescue stories! I think, Edie, the stories inspire all of us to help out more in any way that we can. 

I love the pictures of the toys, clothing, and beds ... they look so colorful, and they will bring so much joy and comfort to so many rescued fluff babies.

Happy New Year to you, Earth Angel Edie.:tender::heart:


----------

